# How to make the GuHong the best!!



## Mikey (Jul 18, 2010)

Guys I have just found out I guess a "mod" that will hopefully make all the GuHong haters love the GuHong!!!!! All you have to do is switch the GuHong core with a type A1 core. The reason why most people hate the GuHong is because it feels unstable and it overshoots. Well, I was one of those people but when I switched the cores, the GuHong became stable like an A5 or FII and it did not over shoot! It actually slowed down just a bit but it was to fast with the regular core anyway, and now its at a perfect speed! Now it is stable. fast but not to fast, does not over shoot, is very controllable(At least for me) and still has the wonderful corner cutting! I also forgot to mention that it does not lock up! Also it does not pop. I did over 100 solves with it when I put the A1 core in it and it did not pop at all! Before I averaged 23-27 with the GuHong before the "mod", but now I average 17-24 with the Guhong after the 'mod". I don't know whether its me or the cube is now the best because when I changed the cores, everything about my opinion and the cube changed.........So if you have an old type A laying around, use its core for the GuHong!


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 18, 2010)

could u use a type A 5 core, or c4u core?


----------



## Dene (Jul 18, 2010)

LOL people still have A1s??


----------



## Mikey (Jul 18, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> could u use a type A 5 core, or c4u core?



Not sure, didn't try, but I'm to lazy to.......But maybe it will, I don't know. I think any core would work better than the GuHong core because I think you can agree with me that they suck  But the A1 core changed everything for me


----------



## Mikey (Jul 18, 2010)

Dene said:


> LOL people still have A1s??



LOL ya I know but it was my first DIY.....now it sucks though XD


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 18, 2010)

Dene said:


> LOL people still have A1s??


I <3 my AI.


----------



## Mikey (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm a bit worried some people may disagree with this but oh well. It worked for me so why not give other cubers some advice from my experience


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 18, 2010)

Dene said:


> LOL people still have A1s??



you don't?


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 18, 2010)

Save your A1 for the steak <3

I don't think I was around for the A1.


----------



## Mitch15 (Jul 18, 2010)

EnterPseudonym said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > LOL people still have A1s??
> ...



yeah, i have mine still, i dont see why youd throw them away


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jul 18, 2010)

I hate A1. Finally some use for it (them).


----------



## Dene (Jul 18, 2010)

I never bothered to get one. I don't like to waste my money on bad cubes.


----------



## Mikey (Jul 18, 2010)

Dene said:


> I never bothered to get one. I don't like to waste my money on bad cubes.



You can just purchase the core alone on Cube Depot.

http://cubingstore.webs.com/

Or SpeedCubeShop

http://www.speedcubeshop.com/


----------



## Zubon (Jul 18, 2010)

Mikey,

Can I ask by what mechanism you think this mod improves the cube? Is there a big difference in in dimensions of the plastic core of the A1? Are there shorter "arms" of the A1 core so it pulls the cubies more snugly to the frame?

Did you change the screws and springs as well?


----------



## Mikey (Jul 18, 2010)

Zubon said:


> Mikey,
> 
> Can I ask by what mechanism you think this mod improves the cube? Is there a big difference in in dimensions of the plastic core of the A1? Are there shorter "arms" of the A1 core so it pulls the cubies more snugly to the frame?
> 
> Did you change the screws and springs as well?



I'm not sure how this mechanism works because my original core wasn't working out with the cube so I just used the core of an unused cube and apparently the GuHong became better. But yes, the A1 core is smaller than the original GuHong core so I think this makes everything fit better and closer to each other which makes the cube more stable and to not be so loose where it is prone to over-shooting. And no I did not change the screws and springs because they were fine. The only problem was the core.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jul 18, 2010)

How tight were your screws before you tried this?


----------



## Mikey (Jul 18, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> How tight were your screws before you tried this?



Don't worry I messed with the tensions a lot when I had the original core but it wasn't working out so I tried this


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 18, 2010)

rickcube said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > LOL people still have A1s??
> ...





a small kitten said:


> Save your A1 for the steak <3
> 
> I don't think I was around for the A1.



I hate A1 steak sauce. I love my type A1 cube.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jul 18, 2010)

I have a type A, but I'm not sure if it's the old or new type. Hrm.


----------



## GunzJack (Jul 18, 2010)

wow.... nice info man, but may i change the core with another type like a3 or else ??


----------



## Mikey (Jul 18, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> I have a type A, but I'm not sure if it's the old or new type. Hrm.



It doesn't matter because I think they have the same core.


----------



## ottothedog (Jul 18, 2010)

it didn't make my cube better at all


----------



## Mikey (Jul 18, 2010)

GunzJack said:


> wow.... nice info man, but may i change the core with another type like a3 or else ??



Ya sure. Every model of type A up to the fourth model, have the same core so you could use the core from the A2, A3 and A4. I do not know if it will work with the A5 core because the core has a ball center so I don't know if the pieces will fit right.


----------



## Mikey (Jul 18, 2010)

ottothedog said:


> it didn't make my cube better at all



Play with the tensions and lube it again. I don't know but it worked for me.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jul 18, 2010)

Couldn't you just tighten the GuHong core?


----------



## Mikey (Jul 18, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Couldn't you just tighten the GuHong core?



I tried anything I could to make the GuHong good with its original core but nothing worked.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 18, 2010)

A1s are good...they may not be as good as the curent speedcubes, but it's still a classic.

and if you put the A4 large *plastic* washer in the A1 it will make it godly.


----------



## raodkill (Jul 19, 2010)

has anyone tried leaving out hte corner inner wedge piece? (the one tat goes in the smal part of corner piece) cameron says it makes a diff =\.. i dont want to take mine apart T_T


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 19, 2010)

I did. I found it made no difference at all. I ended up putting them all back in becuase when it pops, the corner would fall apart.


----------



## AvidCuber (Jul 19, 2010)

cuberkid10 said:


> I did. I found it made no difference at all. I ended up putting them all back in becuase when it pops, the corner would fall apart.


 This, but my corner didn't fall apart so I left 'em out 'cause I was too lazy to put them back in


----------



## raodkill (Jul 19, 2010)

;] ty for the reply ;] i dint finda difference wiht the guhong and the type a core htough.. just tried it same tensions.. maybe because i like my guhong loose?


----------



## Kevin Nguyen (Jul 21, 2010)

I think A1 is a good DIY Cube but it has some problem: easy to pop and heavy . I have one and it's good.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 21, 2010)

Mikey said:


> Guys I have just found out I guess a "mod" that will hopefully make all the GuHong haters love the GuHong!!!!! All you have to do is switch the GuHong core with a type A1 core. The reason why most people hate the GuHong is because it feels unstable and it overshoots. Well, I was one of those people but when I switched the cores, the GuHong became stable like an A5 or FII and it did not over shoot! It actually slowed down just a bit but it was to fast with the regular core anyway, and now its at a perfect speed! Now it is stable. fast but not to fast, does not over shoot, is very controllable(At least for me) and still has the wonderful corner cutting! I also forgot to mention that it does not lock up! Also it does not pop. I did over 100 solves with it when I put the A1 core in it and it did not pop at all! Before I averaged 23-27 with the GuHong before the "mod", but now I average 17-24 with the Guhong after the 'mod". I don't know whether its me or the cube is now the best because when I changed the cores, everything about my opinion and the cube changed.........So if you have an old type A laying around, use its core for the GuHong!


This is a hybrid


----------



## Zarxrax (Jul 26, 2010)

I tried this mod. I took the core + springs + washer from my type A, and put it in the guhong. I liked the guhong before, but it feels even better now. I don't know exactly what happened, but its much quieter and smoother now. (its less crispy than before)
Also it feels tighter.


----------



## duongkimngoc (Jul 27, 2010)

@Mikey: you just change the core or change spring + screw at all?


----------



## Crosshash (Jul 27, 2010)

So would a type AIII core suffice for this?


----------



## Winball (Jul 27, 2010)

I use a YJ core. It works ok.


----------



## nitay6669 (Jul 27, 2010)

what i did to make my guhong much better is take out the small washers cause i felt the springs are too tight (yes i tried loosening the until i could just pick up a 3X1X1 block out) 
and it was perfect... changing to a smaller core does the same thing... 
and lubing it is really important.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 27, 2010)

nitay6669 said:


> what i did to make my guhong much better is take out the small washers cause i felt the springs are too tight (yes i tried loosening the until i could just pick up a 3X1X1 block out)
> and it was perfect... changing to a smaller core does the same thing...
> and lubing it is really important.



This and I use a C4U core since my alpha core is stripped.


----------



## Brax13 (Jul 30, 2010)

Lol. And I just ordered a new Guhong cube, a type A core , and a screw/spring set before I read this X-D Will definitely have to try this.


----------



## oddlespuddle (Apr 8, 2011)

I find it sad that after discovering this myself with a C4U Orange core from CubeDepotUSA and Screws and springs from c4u and then doing the Ultimate Guhong mod from FallingKirby (Lubix) and the V-cube 5 mod from Memyselfandpi. And then... I cam e to the forum to talk about it. And then I found this thread!!!


----------



## aikikai_cuber (Apr 9, 2011)

i'm still a guhong hater after the mod


----------



## Jin (Apr 9, 2011)

aikikai_cuber said:


> i'm still a guhong hater after the mod


 
Lol , what lube do you use?


----------



## Drake (Apr 9, 2011)

Hmm like i find sommething for the lingyun like over 1 month ago, weirdly when you put an complet cube4you hardware in the linyun, the cube less pops, over 25% less pops with the tension i have, but when it pop it pops... Faster, but still easy to control, depends if it is freshly lubed with maru, i lubed the cube4you screws with lubix, and the only other mod that i have done on, and i know i was not the first to do that, but i did the v-cube 5 corner mod. I like it way better then my guhong, better corner cut, way easyer to control, but the weird crispy feeling is still there for people that don't really love it. Ultimate linyun? Maybe lol.


----------



## aikikai_cuber (Apr 9, 2011)

Jin said:


> Lol , what lube do you use?


CRC 808


----------



## Selkie (Apr 9, 2011)

Drake said:


> Hmm like i find sommething for the lingyun like over 1 month ago, weirdly when you put an complet cube4you hardware in the linyun, the cube less pops, over 25% less pops with the tension i have, but when it pop it pops... Faster, but still easy to control, depends if it is freshly lubed with maru, i lubed the cube4you screws with lubix, and the only other mod that i have done on, and i know i was not the first to do that, but i did the v-cube 5 corner mod. I like it way better then my guhong, better corner cut, way easyer to control, but the weird crispy feeling is still there for people that don't really love it. Ultimate linyun? Maybe lol.



Interesting. I have been using C4U nylon cores in Lingyuns and completely agree with the control on popping. However, I found with C4U springs I had more pops than standard ones. Are you using the C4U springs normal or inverted? (as they aren't symmetrical but are denser at one end)

Having become a bit addicted to trying varying Dayan hybrids I have received quite a bit of hardware recently from various orders and am going to go a direct comparison of cores (Standard, Alpha, AlphaV, Maru, C4U)and screws/springs (Standard, Alpha, Maru, C4U) in both Lingyns and Guhongs in the next week or so. I'll post my opinions in the Hybrid thread.

As for OP, I'm more of a Lingyun fan but the following Guhong seems great in my experiments:-

Guhong
C4U Core
Lubix on Core and Internal contact points but not on cubie contact faces
48 point edge mod
A very conservative corner mod like MeMyselfandPi's v-cube one - But Just 3 passes with a craft knife across the highest point of the 3 ridges on the corners just to get rid of the highest point of the ridge but not completely smooth it.
Medium Tension

Had this one cut 45 degrees with very little pressure and have cut 50-55+ degrees slowly out of solves(?)! Good reverse cutting too. No pops bar the ones where I am trying to push the cut angle testing


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 10, 2011)

Did the core mod.
It's pretty good.


----------



## Chappi (Apr 12, 2011)

I found some new MOD for my stickerless (colored cubies) gu hong. At first i did all the 'standard' mods i.e., 48 point edge mod as in the lubix ultimate, then did the corner piece mod ( v cube mod it is, i think) finally put a A1 core in it and i'm really impressed by the performance after lubing it with lubix as described by donovan! Only thing i didnt like with the GuHongs all the time is the pretty spikey feel of the corner tips!!! So i tried sth and i am pretty much satisfied with the result. though at first it might look like ruining your cube! I took some sandpaper and sanded down about 3-4 mm of the corner tips! And while i have relatively small hands i really love the result of it! The cube is much less spiky in my hands and feels totally smooth now! It's definately worth a try, though i dont know if this works with sticker cubes, cuz the sanding might contact the stickers! And u have to try to get the corner tips as rounded as possible for best feel! Ahh.... and you need to clean the whole cube afterwards  
I'm gonna try and post some pictures of the 'MOD' ...


----------



## Chappi (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## Bapao (Apr 12, 2011)

Chappi said:


> View attachment 1552View attachment 1553



Looks like a LingYun now ;o)


----------

